# I want to be a legit company.



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been doing construction since freshman year of high school. I've worked on my own a lil bit and worked for other contractors. I can run a small business but don't know what all I need to be completely legal. I know I need insurance but what liscenses do I need. I won't have but 1 employee and I plan on subing most of the work out on large jobs. Can anyone tell me what all I need to do. FYI I live in southern Illinois in a town of 5,000 people.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure about your license requirements there. With an employee you will have to do a payroll and report all taxes withheld (Federal, State, City), unemployment (federal and State), SS and Medicare and Workers Compensation. Most guys here use a payroll service, accountant, or Employee leasing service.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

Who do I talk to about doing all of those things sir?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

DuFast said:


> Who do I talk to about doing all of those things sir?


Not sure how old you are, but the library may be a great place to start.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

21. Can someone give me a non-smartass answer?


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

DuFast said:


> 21. Can someone give me a non-smartass answer?


Am I missing something, who gave a smartass answer??


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

I think Warren was giving you good advice, lots of info at the library.
Check these sites as well.

http://www.cyberdriveillinois.com/departments/business_services/home.html

http://www.contractors-license.org/


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Here is the answer you need. If you have to ask these kinds of questions, you are not ready to run a business.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Good to see it isn't just me they are flocking to today....:laughing:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

DuFast said:


> 21. Can someone give me a non-smartass answer?


Please tone that down if you want help here.

Here's a thread that might get you started in the right direction.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f63/how-does-your-state-handle-licensing-94915/


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Now Lone I've been watching you for months now & you can be a little hard on the children, give JR a break he's only wants to fit in.:laughing::laughing:

Sorry Dufast, But thats a smart A remark & you'll need to get used to it if you are going to hang around here.

On a more serious note keep reading these threads some of these guys really know there S & the library is a good place to start & with the internet you have one just a click away.

Good luck Fast:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

SAW.co said:


> Now Lone I've been watching you for months now & you can be a little hard on the children, give JR a break he's only wants to fit in.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Sorry Dufast, But thats a smart A remark & you'll need to get used to it if you are going to hang around here.
> 
> ...


First off, Loneframer was in my signature line because I used his quote. I have since removed it, as everyone keeps thinking I am him. Secondly, I was being realistic. I take pride in the young ones who work hard to succeed. Look at the posts by Framing Pro and how I have reacted to him.


----------



## ny mason (Apr 4, 2011)

Warren said:


> Here is the answer you need. If you have to ask these kinds of questions, you are not ready to run a business.


you know warren your a very helpful guy...i guess you knew it all when you started.i am kind of surprise there isn't more support coming from you,after all hes coming on here asking how to do it LEGIT..
op your first step is to obtain a business licence followed by a tax id# when you get these thing you will be given all the legal literature you'll need.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ny mason said:


> you know warren your a very helpful guy...i guess you knew it all when you started.i am kind of surprise there isn't more support coming from you,after all hes coming on here asking how to do it LEGIT..
> op your first step is to obtain a business licence followed by a tax id# when you get these thing you will be given all the legal literature you'll need.


We know your whole take on "legit"


----------



## ny mason (Apr 4, 2011)

Warren said:


> We know your whole take on "legit"


 yeah i know I'm a bad dude cause i try to help my friend's and fellow tradesman do what they were trained to do to put food on the table.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey Warren sorry about the mix up with your name. As far as the rest of my post please reread it I may have poked a little fun but the last paragraph was serious & somewhat supportive.:thumbup:


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

If C/T ever has a convention are we going to have to bring our own boxing gloves or will they be handed out at the door?:jester:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

SAW.co said:


> If C/T ever has a convention are we going to have to bring our own boxing gloves or will they be handed out at the door?:jester:


Remember the jousting stick on American Gladiator?
They are standard issue....:laughing:


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Sorry they called them pujil sticks .


----------



## Minimalist (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear Scrappy Doo,

I'm gonna give it to you short and sweet.

1)Go out and register yourself an LLC. Get a business checking account, get liability insurance, register with your municipality for your trade.

2)If you hire someone full time, make it legit. Meaning they are on a W2. Pay a payroll service to dole out the payroll. If you're not a numbers guy, you don't want to do this. It is money well spent. Make sure the service collects the payroll tax, employer withholding tax and hopefully the workers comp dues. They'll pay this stuff on a quarterly, and your newly formed business checking account will automatically enable this. You'll get dinged quicker than you know it for not having this stuff in line. 

3) If you hire subs, everyone gets a W9. Look it up. It's a form they fill out so at tax time, you have everyone's info to send them a 1099. Get insurance certificates or sole practitioners workers comp waivers otherwise you'll be responsible if down the road they audit you and they didn't have it at the time.

4) Don't piss off the elder-statesmen on Contractor Talk. These guys have been doing this before you were born, have experience in things in you can't imagine, and come from the school of thought that information is to be share with those who know what to do with it. Bad bridge to burn.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Minimalist said:


> Dear Scrappy Doo,
> 
> I'm gonna give it to you short and sweet.
> 
> ...


That is possibly the best 3rd post ever written. Welcome to CT!!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> That is possibly the best 3rd post ever written. Welcome to CT!!


He's from my area, too! Must be the water down here or something...:laughing:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Minimalist said:


> Dear Scrappy Doo,
> 
> I'm gonna give it to you short and sweet.
> 
> ...


I think you stole the first three from "Contracting for Dummies"


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I admire the lad for asking. I admire him for wanting to get out and do it.

Here is my advice: Minimalist is right, but I don't think that you are ready for this kind of responsiblity. Why do I say this? You need to be self sufficient and look things up on your own. You need to know where to find the answer to your questions without the help of others. I would also say that if after you did a lot of research, and then still had questions, more guys here would be a little more willing to offer assistance. Most of us respect hard work, and your post does not indicate you are ready or willing to put the hours needed to start a business.

My recommendation would be to find a local organization like SCORE. http://www.score.org/index.html

Score is made up of retired business owners who work with individuals wanting to start their own business. You will find a lot of advice and good mentors to help you with your questions. They are local guys and should be able to answer all of the questions you have and the ones that you don't even know that you are going to have.

As for the employee, it's not just the paper work and taxes. You are responsible for another persons income, their livelihood. They are not just a means to your end. They are counting on you, and you need to take that very serious. Are you ready to do what it takes to get them to do what you need them to do? Are you ready to fire them if need be? It is easier than it sounds.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If you were truly ready to operate a business you wouldn't need to ask elementary questions. Besides the library is where anyone should start, or Amazon Books. 

Read Running a Successful Construction Company by David Gerstal. Subscribe to and read Remodeling, Fine Homebuilding, Builder, Fine Woodworking. Read The Little Black Book of Connections and the The Little Red Book of Sales. 

Get a book on manners and read it. You better get a tougher skin if you want to be a contractor. JAW


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh I'm no green horn here fellers. My employee I will have will be my 58 year old father who will retire from teaching a high school class in which they build a house in 2 or 3 years so he will work half days if that. Only reason I'll hire him is because he'll go crazy if he can't work with me. Now he has been doing this for just as long if not longer than you people. He started out at my age and he says I know more than he did. I know how to save back for all the expences I just don't really know where I need to go to get my liscense and everything. Didn't mean to offend that 2nd post guy I never take offense on the internet I figured you all didn't on here either. Thanks.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

If you are 21, you are green horn. I have tools older than you, and most of these guys giving advice have tools older than me. I have been doing this work since I was 17 and I am still green to a lot of this biz. Lesson one, check your pride at the door or you will keep trippin' over it.

As for your father, he has been teaching a class, not doing this for a living. There is a big difference. His job security was not hinged on the house that he built. He had a nice teacher salary, benefits, and 3 months off a year. Most of us work 50-60 hours (or more) a week and then put in 15-20 more in the office and shop. He may know how to swing a hammer, but keeping schedules and meeting client expectations is a far cry from a 3 year house project for a building trades class.

Saving up for your expenses...interesting. It's going to take around 5k in start up costs. Then you will need operating expenses and a little cushion for the unforeseen. Operating expense need to cover you and your dad's salary for at least three months.

Good luck and keep the enthusiasm up!


----------



## csv (Aug 18, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you are 21, you are green horn. I have tools older than you, and most of these guys giving advice have tools older than me. I have been doing this work since I was 17 and I am still green to a lot of this biz. Lesson one, check your pride at the door or you will keep trippin' over it.
> 
> As for your father, he has been teaching a class, not doing this for a living. There is a big difference. His job security was not hinged on the house that he built. He had a nice teacher salary, benefits, and 3 months off a year. Most of us work 50-60 hours (or more) a week and then put in 15-20 more in the office and shop. He may know how to swing a hammer, but keeping schedules and meeting client expectations is a far cry from a 3 year house project for a building trades class.
> 
> ...


I like that "check your pride at the door or you'll keep trippin over it" line I would add "ego" in as well


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

ny mason said:


> yeah i know I'm a bad dude cause i try to help my friend's and fellow tradesman do what they were trained to do to put food on the table.


I gave you a better paying option in the other thread, you should check it out. You also kind of left some unanswered questions on that thread in relation to injuries. Hop on over and straighten those things out if you can.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

DuFast said:


> Oh I'm no green horn here fellers. My employee I will have will be my 58 year old father who will retire from teaching a high school class in which they build a house in 2 or 3 years so he will work half days if that. Only reason I'll hire him is because he'll go crazy if he can't work with me. Now he has been doing this for just as long if not longer than you people. He started out at my age and he says I know more than he did. I know how to save back for all the expences I just don't really know where I need to go to get my liscense and everything. Didn't mean to offend that 2nd post guy I never take offense on the internet I figured you all didn't on here either. Thanks.


I hate to break it to you, but I agree with others that if you are 21 and started in your freshman year of high school, you are still a greenhorn. I have been working construction for a solid 17 years, and while I've gotten proficient at various trades such as framing, finish, electrical, ect. I still feel like I am a noob on various trades and skills. I thought I was pretty good at painting, until recently I worked with a former painter of 25 years. He was showing me stuff which made me feel like I didn't know the first thing about painting. 

Why are you in such a hurry to get started on your own business if I may ask? You'll have much better success if you work as an employee along side journeymen carpenters for a while longer. And in the meantime, look into taking some classes, get your degree in construction management. Start reading business books, become an expert in marketing, business, and sales. In five to ten years, maybe you will be ready. 

But if you are determined, then to answer your first question, you should find all your answers online on how to get licensed, bonded, ect. Each state is different, your state should publish all that information online if you do some searching. I disagree with the guys saying to use the library, that's what we did when I was in college. It's 2011, we have better tools now, use the internet.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> If you are 21, you are green horn. I have tools older than you, and most of these guys giving advice have tools older than me.


I think my Makita table saw just turned 21. Been using it since day one, still works as good as new.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 7, 2008)

KennMacMoragh said:


> ... I disagree with the guys saying to use the library, that's what we did when I was in college. It's 2011, we have better tools now, use the internet.


I'm not surprised the OP thought it was a smartass answer. 

Son, hitch up your wagon and head on down to the library! On your way back, stop by the general store and pick up some molasses and two yards of burlap.


----------



## DuFast (Dec 15, 2010)

I have tools passed down that are older than all of you as well. I do not mean any disrescpect. And my dad didn't just teach the class he ran the his construction company full time as well he had plenty of employees and did it for 30 years. He went to school till 3 then worked till 8 at night and still did all the business. Not that that is the point just don't make assumpitons about him he works his ass of and knows what he's doing. I have a degree in construction management but the main thing they went over was estimating blueprints scheduling and basically told us to just work for someone else. It was a great program but didn't teach anything about starting your own business. I know how to do the work estimate schedule just don't know how to get the correct liscense and work out taxes but from the few that have given me info I now have an idea.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

SAW.co said:


> Sorry Dufast, But thats a smart A remark & you'll need to get used to it if you are going to hang around here.
> 
> On a more serious note keep reading these threads some of these guys really know there S
> 
> Good luck Fast:thumbsup:


I will concour:thumbsup: The info is free and you can keep as long as you can remember it:laughing: I have lernt so much here and am very thankfull:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Why not ask Pa the questions you are asking here? Seems like he would have all the answers.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

DuFast said:


> I have tools passed down that are older than all of you as well. I do not mean any disrescpect. And my dad didn't just teach the class he ran the his construction company full time as well he had plenty of employees and did it for 30 years. He went to school till 3 then worked till 8 at night and still did all the business. Not that that is the point just don't make assumpitons about him he works his ass of and knows what he's doing. I have a degree in construction management but the main thing they went over was estimating blueprints scheduling and basically told us to just work for someone else. It was a great program but didn't teach anything about starting your own business. I know how to do the work estimate schedule just don't know how to get the correct liscense and work out taxes but from the few that have given me info I now have an idea.


If your dad has run his own business for 30 years then why are you not just taking over his company that is obviously well established? And why isn't he helping you answer all these questions since he would know all of the things your asking better than us since he lives in the same area as you.
Sorry but something doesn't ring true here.:no::no::shifty:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

First of all, what the hell is a library?

Second you need to listen to these guys. I'm just getting into the swing of this too and I'm 25, been doing it since I graduated and guess what, I'm still green.

If you want to get started right away (at least in this state) you can get yourself some insurance, a license if you need it, and talk to an accountant about your tax liabilities and learn about your states sales tax laws. For 10 bucks at the county office building I registered a business name so I could create a bank account and operate under that name, which didn't really make sense because I have just been using my own name, it seems more personal.

Anyway, then you need to go out and start finding work. If you make it big time enough then you should consider creating a corp and a lawyer can tell you what is best for your needs.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know if it's different in other states or I am just stating the obvious but in Cali you have to have 4 years of journeyman level experience before applying for your license and at 21 I don't see how you have this.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't know how it works in Ilinois, but here anyone can open a company.

That does not mean you can do the work though. As Mike Holmes found out you need to be a qualified tradesman. Do you have any trade licenses? Are you a journeyman carpenter? Plumber? Electrician? 

If not, you'll need to hire these guys, or sub everything out to licensed trades.

But you can be the company owner. :whistling


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

katoman said:


> I don't know how it works in Ilinois, but here anyone can open a company.
> 
> That does not mean you can do the work though. As Mike Holmes found out you need to be a qualified tradesman. Do you have any trade licenses? Are you a journeyman carpenter? Plumber? Electrician?
> 
> ...


How does it work in Canada kato do you have any pre qualifications before applying or receiving a contractor license? Honestly just curious of the process there. 

I don't know how different Illinois is from California but I don't think you make the qualifications for a gc license.

If not, don't be discouraged just find a good gc and put in the time.like stated from op a little more experience may do you good.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> If your dad has run his own business for 30 years then why are you not just taking over his company that is obviously well established? And why isn't he helping you answer all these questions since he would know all of the things your asking better than us since he lives in the same area as you.
> Sorry but something doesn't ring true here.:no::no::shifty:


 Exactly what I was thinking. Best get a job and learn the trade, kid. I'm 28 and I grew up on the jobsite and I'm still a greenhorn in comparison to a REAL builder. If you ever want to be a competent builder and enjoy the respect of your subs and employees you best learn how to do the job. 3 years and some high school experience generally spells HACK. JAW


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Bweikel said:


> How does it work in Canada kato do you have any pre qualifications before applying or receiving a contractor license? Honestly just curious of the process there.
> 
> I don't know how different Illinois is from California but I don't think you make the qualifications for a gc license.
> 
> If not, don't be discouraged just find a good gc and put in the time.like stated from op a little more experience may do you good.


In Ontario anyone can open a business. Just go online and pay your fee and fill in the blanks and bingo, you have a company. For an LLC you would need a lawyer though.

In rural Ontario you only need a journeymans' ticket for plumbing, electrical, gas fitting and maybe a few others. Not carpentry. Anyone can do carpentry.

In the Toronto area you need to get a General Contractors License. On it, it states "all work to be done by licensed trades". That means you will need your journeymans' ticket in Carpentry to do that work in the Toronto area.

That's how Mike Holmes got the boot. He holds no licenses.

Then there is the issue of liability. If something should happen your insurance company may say "well you were not using licensed trades, so we won't cover your claim."

I am an advocate for trade licensing in carpentry. This has nothing to do with a business license. It takes about 4 yrs. in an apprenticeship program for someone to graduate. There are five exams covering everything from footings to finish work.

Generaly, the best paying carpentry jobs here in Canada, the advertiser states " must have their C of Q " ( certificate of qualification ) It is of course required on all union sites.

This licensing leads to pride in workmanship, respect, and higher wages paid for the effort and training the individual has gone through. 

Like our Provincial Government has stated " on par with doctors and lawyers " :thumbup:


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mr. Aspiring Contractor, meet my friend, Mr. Humble Pie*

To the OP:
Please grow a pair and thicken up your skin or this industry and this forum are not for you.

A CM degree means nothing when you haven't done anything yet. There are many people with CM degress out that aren't worth the air they breathe. My logic? I feel like that CM degree should have prepared you to know how to hunt down the answers to these kinds of questions. You know, like, maybe go visit your local building department or the library? Coming onto this forum and asking these questions in the way that you did is the lazy way out. Expecting anyone to just hand out info that they had to figure out themselves when you ask in such an entitled fashion is somewhat insulting.

Additionally, at 21, you ARE still green because you a) haven't really seen that much in the field, b) haven't done it full time all day every day for 6 years, and c) you haven't had to depend on it for your daily bread and butter. When it's your a$$ and your money on the line, you either have to get wise real quick or get ready to go down in a ball of flames. Floating on your dad's cash and working side gigs with him doesn't count.

All that being said, everyone on here wants to see a new guy in the biz succeed. Our industry desperately needs younger guys like you. But if you can't approach business with the right attitude, you will absolutely fail. Business rewards those that are hungry and agressive and go out and make things happen. You need to eat, sleep, and breathe it all day every day. It IS hard work. You WILL make mistakes and you WILL get frustrated, but if you have the right attitude and stay focused, you WILL get past those and be successful.

I want you to succeed. But leave that naive bulls**t for someone else. If you can't learn that now, you'll learn it the hard way when your business fails or jobs blow up in your face. Now please get your head right and succeed so you don't make the rest of us younger generation of contractors look bad.

Respectfully,

The Olligator - Motivational Speaker At Large


P.S.- BTW, belated welcome to CT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

katoman said:


> In Ontario anyone can open a business. Just go online and pay your fee and fill in the blanks and bingo, you have a company. For an LLC you would need a lawyer though.
> 
> In rural Ontario you only need a journeymans' ticket for plumbing, electrical, gas fitting and maybe a few others. Not carpentry. Anyone can do carpentry.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kato interesting :thumbsup:

I wish that was more applied in the states. I grew up in a state with no union and my school had no shop classes. I was one of the lucky ones who grew up a construction baby and carpentry saved my life but I have a lot of friends who took the wrong path because there wasn't much else to get into. Some kind of program or class to get into that helps with a smooth and easy transition into the trades with a broad understanding would do alot of us young guys some good.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bweikel said:


> Thanks Kato interesting :thumbsup:
> 
> I wish that was more applied in the states. I grew up in a state with no union and my school had no shop classes. I was one of the lucky ones who grew up a construction baby and carpentry saved my life but I have a lot of friends who took the wrong path because there wasn't much else to get into. Some kind of program or class to get into that helps with a smooth and easy transition into the trades with a broad understanding would do alot of us young guys some good.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Unions only bring standards down, not up. They cut off competition and believe that every job is their because they are Union. Union is all BS. I have a buddy who moved to Boston to work in concrete. He has never done concrete and never paid his dues. They backed him in and he is now a journeyman making $35 an hour.

The best school is life and a good mentor.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Unless your an electrician or plumber here you can just go to work. No insurance or license required.

But guess what they get all bent out of shape about. The sales tax collection. The state does need their cut.

Edit: As far as I know this only applies to single tradesmen, I have no clue what is required for large companies or general contractors here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

yea I'd like to be legit too, but way to hard in hawaii so i stay under the radar:no:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> yea I'd like to be legit too, but way to hard in hawaii so i stay under the radar:no:


Why? What makes it so hard? You from Hawaii or did you move there?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bweikel said:


> Why? What makes it so hard? You from Hawaii or did you move there?


 I moved here in 1986 from so. Fla. 
besides whats listed below, one must show 30,000$ in a bank account


To qualify, you must be at least 18 years old and a U.S. citizen with a valid Social Security number. You must also show proof of at least four years of experience working in construction in a supervisory position over the last 10 years. Three notarized certificates signed by three different people are needed as proof. You'll also need to furnish a recent credit report and pass a credit check. According to the application, you must also "Submit a current financial statement (not more than a year old) prepared and signed by a licensed public accountant or a certified public accountant holding a current permit to practice." The application also states that you must "have and maintain a definite place of business."


*Exams*

You must pass a two-part test, which is administered by an independent testing service named Prometric. The first part covers business and law, and the second part is on field knowledge of general contractors. You can request to have the test administered in another state, but if you're not located near a Prometric secured office you must pay extra fees. If you wish to make this request, you should submit it in writing with your application to allow extra time for special processing.


*Fees*

As of mid-2010, the application fee is $50 and the examination fee is $150 ($75 per part). The licensing fees are a little more complicated because all Hawaiian general contracting licenses expire on Sept. 30 of each year ending in an even number. The "FAQ from the Hawaii Department of Commerce & Consumer Affairs website" breaks it down as follows: $545.00 for licenses obtained between Oct. 1 of the
even-numbered year and Sept. 30 of the odd-numbered year; $415 for licenses obtained between Oct. 1 of the odd-numbered year and Sept. 30 of the even-numbered year.


*Insurance*

Once you pass the exam, you must show proof of worker's compensation, liability and property damage insurance. If you have no employees, you'll be able to file a form to request that the worker's compensation requirement be waived, but you'll still have to show bodily injury liability insurance of at least $100,000 per person and at least $300,000 for each occurrence, and property damage liability insurance of at least $50,000 for each occurrence




​


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I moved here in 1986 from so. Fla.
> besides whats listed below, one must show 30,000$ in a bank account
> 
> [*]
> ...


Holy ****! It must cost a lot to build there. Do you miss Florida I do but iam in Cali not Hawaii. Alot of that is the same here minus the 30000 :whistling: that almost makes it impossible.


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

besides whats listed below, one must show 30,000$ in a bank account
To qualify, you must be at least 18 years old and a U.S. citizen with a valid Social Security number. You must also show proof of at least four years of experience working in construction in a supervisory position over the last 10 years. Three notarized certificates signed by three different people are needed as proof. You'll also need to furnish a recent credit report and pass a creditcheck. According to the application, you must also "Submit a current financial statement (not more than a year old) prepared and signed by a licensed public accountant or a certified public accountant holding a current permit to practice." The application also states that you must "have and maintain a definite place of business."
It is harder to get a contractor lic in Hawaii than it is to become president of the United States.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bweikel said:


> Holy ****! It must cost a lot to build there..


Yes, with a GE number i can do work up 1000$ and that's not much here in Hawaii:no: maybe a big house with over 20 screen that need replaced will be over 1000$


Bweikel said:


> Do you miss Florida .


No not at all, way too hot thereI don't own a AC out here


Bweikel said:


> :whistling: that almost makes it impossible.


 The union is very strong out here and the influence a lot of that:furious::furious:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

:furious::furious:


SAW.co said:


> It is harder to get a contractor lic in Hawaii than it is to become president of the United States.:laughing::laughing:


:furious::furious:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dag Nab It:no: I think I carjacked DuFasts thread:blink: so sorry bout that:shutup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Back to Dufast.......

Dufast....see if there is a SCORE business advisory group near you.
This a great service to take advantage of.

My wife & her sister are contemplating starting a business in another field after working in the corporate world for 30+ years.
They've been attending the SCORE classes and it's just incredible what these volunteer executives share with you about their knowledge of the business world.

They are learning about things like:
How much do you need to charge to cover overhead and make a profit?
What will set you apart from the others around you?
How will you manage your finances and do you have enough capital to really get a company up and running?

Real questions with hard answers.

A lot of us here are from the construction field of hard knocks.
We were young and ambitious and couldn't wait to show the world how fast we could frame and how awesome our finish work was.
When it came to the financial and really understanding our business, we were challenged. 

Gather as much business information you can in whatever medium is good for you.

Just letting you know there are lots of great folks on here that are willing to help....if you want it......

Good Luck:thumbup1:


----------



## Supahflid (Mar 22, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I moved here in 1986 from so. Fla.
> besides whats listed below, one must show 30,000$ in a bank account
> 
> 
> ...



In some states, the net worth requirement is more than $30,000.00. Are you sure it's cash they are looking for or net worth?


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Go out and register yourself an LLC. Get a business checking account, get liability insurance, register with your municipality for your trade


LLC? depends, If your operating on a shoestring, a DBA to start can be sufficient. Get business cards Immediately, you have no business with no customers, there cheap. A debit card with your business account, can't spend what you don't have and it helps track easier what/where you spend. Get the cheapest possible plan domain name for your business, to hold it, you may find later your name is gone. Get a PO box, there like 30bucs a year, customers WILL know where you live if you don't, it may not be good thing. 

A big thing know when to say "NO" to something. I found that when I started out, 10 small jobs was MUCH better than one large job even if the large job paid better. Word of mouth spreads can't really beat a 10 to 1 ratio or even 5 to 1. 

Be personable, accountable, sincere, and my biggest thing honest. Customers lap that up..

Having said that don't take crap from anyone, doesn't matter there experience, here or anywhere.. My grandmother's been driving for 62 years doesn't mean im getting in that Fing car.. Library? WTH was that. your response IMO was correct.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Supahflid said:


> In some states, the net worth requirement is more than $30,000.00. Are you sure it's cash they are looking for or net worth?


 It was 3 or 4 years ago when I went to look into it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Acres said:


> LLC? depends, If your operating on a shoestring, a DBA to start can be sufficient. Get business cards Immediately, you have no business with no customers, there cheap. A debit card with your business account, can't spend what you don't have and it helps track easier what/where you spend. Get the cheapest possible plan domain name for your business, to hold it, you may find later your name is gone. Get a PO box, there like 30bucs a year, customers WILL know where you live if you don't, it may not be good thing.
> 
> A big thing know when to say "NO" to something. I found that when I started out, 10 small jobs was MUCH better than one large job even if the large job paid better. Word of mouth spreads can't really beat a 10 to 1 ratio or even 5 to 1.
> 
> ...



Look at this, ain't it cute. We got a CT rookie huggin' another CT rookie.

I learned a long time ago to respect my elders. I don't care if you agree with them or not, they deserve respect. Their opinion should carry weight, they have earned it.

As for your grandmother's driving I am not sure I understand your comparrison to a feeble old lady who can't see past over the steering wheel to skilled experienced craftsman who have dedicated their lives to their work. I find it very insulting that you would compare her driving abilities to your fellow colleagues.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Look at this, ain't it cute. We got a CT rookie huggin' another CT rookie.
> 
> I learned a long time ago to respect my elders. I don't care if you agree with them or not, they deserve respect. Their opinion should carry weight, they have earned it.
> .


Does this mean that I can't bust their balls?
:whistling
You're talking to a kid. 21. I knew it all. Indestructible! Wait! I do know it all still. 
:whistling
Far from in mid 30's. Still a kid. But beaten & broken. Never anything new under the sun. But, you can mold it into something new with experience.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

William James said:


> Does this mean that I can't bust their balls?
> :whistling
> You're talking to a kid. 21. I knew it all. Indestructible! Wait! I do know it all still.
> :whistling
> Far from in mid 30's. Still a kid. But beaten & broken. Never anything new under the sun. But, you can mold it into something new with experience.



I am not sure that any of what you just said made any sense. I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## carolinahandyma (Jan 6, 2006)

To the OP. There definitely some gems of information found within these pages. 
My advice is to Keep reading! Make mistakes! Learn from your mistakes! Repeat!


----------



## Patriot-Systems (Nov 17, 2009)

I think the ambition you have is great, maybe just need to take advice from the long time construction guys on here. Im mostly a "lurker" but have found a weath of knowledge since I've signed on here. 

I am young much like yourself (22) and I've been at this on my own for 2 years now. It wasnt easy to start up. Insurance, vehicles etc can add up real quick.

I have worked in the industry since i was 17 as i graduated HS early. What i learned to be the most difficult part of being a business owner and being so young was trying to get contractors to take you seriously. I believe i still get weird looks when i walk onto the jobsite from other tradesman, but i carry myself well and know what im doing. 

Example, I met with a large (National) security company to do some sub work for back in the beginning of 2009. Felt like I had a great meeting but I didn't hear from them for the entire year. In late December they called me and asked me to get them out of a bind. I did, they applauded my work and since the first of this year I have recieved over 150k in contracts from this one company.

I have a feeling this might be your biggest hurdle. 

Sorry for the long read.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I am not sure that any of what you just said made any sense. I have no idea what you are talking about.


I don't know when I make any sense. Heck, probably 10% of the time. Jump in on you talking about respecting your elders. Read the first page of thread before that. Bam! 

Young guys, don't have respect. Understand that?
:shifty:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

William James said:


> I don't know when I make any sense. Heck, probably 10% of the time. Jump in on you talking about respecting your elders. Read the first page of thread before that. Bam!
> 
> Young guys, don't have respect. Understand that?
> :shifty:


That's only true part of the time. I myself am a young guy and think there is not much more important then respecting and learning from my elders.

If you didn't learn something new today then it was a waste. That goes for anybody at any age.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> wheel to skilled experienced craftsman who have dedicated their lives to their work. I find it very insulting that you would compare her driving abilities to your fellow colleagues


. 

Strange I really like that analogy and use it all the time. Basically says just because you've been doing something for a long time doesn't necessarilly mean your great at it. Even old timers get outdated, and in this information and technology age it can happen super quick.. So basically in with regards to this board and elswhere, are elders more relevant than newer guys, with certain things yes, with certain things NO.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Acres said:


> .
> 
> Strange I really like that analogy and use it all the time. Basically says just because you've been doing something for a long time doesn't necessarilly mean your great at it. Even old timers get outdated, and in this information and technology age it can happen super quick.. So basically in with regards to this board and elswhere, are elders more relevant than newer guys, with certain things yes, with certain things NO.



It still is not an apples to apples comparison. There is no skill involved in driving. You learn a few rules and as long as you keep it between the lines and stop at red lights you are okay. You grandmother is old and her eye hand coordination is shot, she can't see very well and do to her body shrinking she can't see over the steering wheel.

On the other hand, you have men who have dedicated there lives to a trade. They have honed their skills and while some things advance, this isn't the IT world, this is construction. We have been building things pretty much the same way for hundreds of years. You either need to respect your elders or someone somewhere may put the respect back in ya.

Maybe you should stop pushin' a mower and pick up a hammer. Then we can talk.:whistling


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

opcorn: :whistling:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Someone here stated the young have no respect. Interesting, if you don't respect yourself, you won't respect anyone. Including your elders.

Perhaps this is the core issue? 

Where's the OP? Couldn't take it I guess. If you can't handle it in here, you sure can't handle the real world.

ps. the best thing about older guys is we have lots of stories.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Maybe you should stop pushin' a mower and pick up a hammer. Then we can talk.:whistling





> opcorn: :whistling:


 
Now that was seriously funny... 

I don't push mowers , I ride'm- I don't hammer nails, I shoot'em..:w00t:.. see thats my point..


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Acres said:


> Now that was seriously funny...
> 
> I don't push mowers , I ride'm- I don't hammer nails, I shoot'em..:w00t:


You shoot nails while riding? What are you a cowboy of somethin' :laughing:

What exactly are you shootin' at while riding the mower.......I got it - slugs in the grass.


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> What exactly are you shootin' at while riding the mower.......I got it - slugs in the grass.


 
Yeah.. My laborers :laughing:.....:gun_bandana:


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

Acres said:


> Yeah.. My laborers :laughing:.....:gun_bandana:


 :w00t: :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Acres said:


> Now that was seriously funny...
> 
> I don't push mowers , I ride'm- I don't hammer nails, I shoot'em..:w00t:.. see thats my point..


So advanced technology to you is a seat and a trigger? :whistling And these are the advancements that you say the older tradesmen cannot learn? I love it, every time you post, you seem to insult your fellow man even more.

I know it may be difficult for a serious Lawn Maintenance Technician like yourself, but you may want to put the shovel down and stop diggin' the hole. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Bweikel said:


> opcorn: :whistling:


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


>


Where do find all of these smileys? :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

BrandConst said:


> Where do find all of these smileys? :blink:


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> So advanced technology to you is a seat and a trigger? :whistling And these are the advancements that you say the older tradesmen cannot learn? I love it, every time you post, you seem to insult your fellow man even more.
> 
> I know it may be difficult for a serious Lawn Maintenance Technician like yourself, but you may want to put the shovel down and stop diggin' the hole. :laughing:


Yeah, cause everybody knows that old timers hand bang everything right? Just ask Lone!

I don't know a single carp that doesn't use a gun - even the old timers. My friend Tone the Bone is 82, and he's got several nail guns. Still uses them too!

TNT - that shovel comment ... :laughing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Tone the bone????????

With a nick name like that he must be cool. Cool dudes always have cool nick names:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Redliz75 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Tone the bone????????
> 
> With a nick name like that he must be cool. Cool dudes always have cool nick names:laughing:
> 
> Mike




I like those mob nicknames like Sammy The Bull, Louie Lump Lump, Fat Tony, Bugs Bunny, etc. Bugs Bunny is that guy that started Las Vegas.


----------



## PaulPrice (Nov 20, 2010)

I started my business at 24, It was kinda hard to figure out what i needed to do to be legit, I must have gone back and forth between 10 different state buildings over the course of a month before i got my licensing and insurance and what not...... But anyway, good luck to you, and good luck to anyone who wants to do it legitimatly


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

this thread had the potential for so much more.... oh well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

olligator said:


> this thread had the potential for so much more.... oh well.


Olli What's the good thing bout growing up in hollywood Fla.:blink::blink:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

DuFast said:


> I've been doing construction since freshman year of high school. I've worked on my own a lil bit and worked for other contractors. I can run a small business but don't know what all I need to be completely legal. I know I need insurance but what liscenses do I need. I won't have but 1 employee and I plan on subing most of the work out on large jobs. Can anyone tell me what all I need to do. FYI I live in southern Illinois in a town of 5,000 people.





Warren said:


> Not sure about your license requirements there. With an employee you will have to do a payroll and report all taxes withheld (Federal, State, City), unemployment (federal and State), SS and Medicare and Workers Compensation. Most guys here use a payroll service, accountant, or Employee leasing service.





DuFast said:


> Who do I talk to about doing all of those things sir?





Warren said:


> Not sure how old you are, but the library may be a great place to start.





DuFast said:


> 21. Can someone give me a non-smartass answer?


Your response to Warren's replies just kinda rubbed me the wrong way, but I figured things might get better.

They really didn't. Then I think I'll follow the license link for your state but you don't have your location in your info.

You have what, 100+ posts, and still no intro...

I peruse your thread history and you have not one but two "what do I charge?" threads.

Which means you tried one and got shut down ... and then tried another...

You list "Building trades"... ok...

Jesus dude, you don't seem to even be able to be a legit member of this forum, honestly I am not sure you are ready for the big wide world.


Greeeaaat... a 3 month old thread I god suckered into. DWB I'm lookin at you. :laughing:


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

*OT partial hijack DWB*



Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Olli What's the good thing bout growing up in hollywood Fla.:blink::blink:


????

Seeing retired Canadians on the Broadwalk in undersized speedos reminding you to never EVER impart that kind of pain on your fellow man if you have a soul of any kind...**

or maybe:

...Visiting the Anna Nicole suite at the Seminole Casino...
...Wrasslin' gators in the glades...
...Being in the center of Broward County - #1 in the state for public corruption (yes, we even beat out Miami-Dade!)

lol! I could go on forever. Fortunately, I'm not native to the area. Family roots are in Miami (pre-incorporation), Jersey, and Cuba (wife). Only the shop is in Hollywood. I live in the 'burbs of Fort Liquordale.


**Candian CT members you know I'm not talking about you guys, but you KNOW who I'm talking about!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Ollie, all those that grew up in Hollywood know the Presidents as they sat in office because all the streets that go east and west are named after Presidents in the order they sat in office:whistling 811 NW 1ave is my stomping grounds Sunrise& andrews ave. went to north side elm. and Ft. Lauderdale High fftopic:


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

DWB- small world! Lived in Lake Forest (now city of West Park) and was bussed/desegregated to Stranahan HS, the arch-nemesis of your Flying L's. Lots of good memories of running all over Hollywood and Fort Lauderdale back in the day. Dang I live here and now you got me all nostalgic; makes me want to grab a cold one at Nick's on hwd beach! yeah yeah i know.... fftopic:


So DuFast pulled the disappearing act on his own thread huh?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

olligator said:


> DWB- small world! Lived in Lake Forest (now city of West Park) and was bussed/desegregated to Stranahan HS, the arch-nemesis of your Flying L's. Lots of good memories of running all over Hollywood and Fort Lauderdale back in the day. Dang I live here and now you got me all nostalgic; makes me want to grab a cold one at Nick's on hwd beach! yeah yeah i know.... fftopic:
> 
> 
> So DuFast pulled the disappearing act on his own thread huh?


I went to sunrise middle then moved to dania and was bused to Attucks middle then did a short stay in Hollywood hills high then to the flying Ls this was around 76-78


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

olligator said:


> So DuFast pulled the disappearing act on his own thread huh?


DuFast is a young guy I think 19 or 20 if I remember right. At that age most of us were looking for direction:blink: I was looking at lot in the tree house lounge and the new wave lounge, maybe the monkey bar or the Bahia mar on a Sunday afternoon :clap:


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> DuFast is a young guy I think 19 or 20 if I remember right. At that age most of us were looking for direction:blink: I was looking at lot in the tree house lounge and the new wave lounge, maybe the monkey bar or the Bahia mar on a Sunday afternoon :clap:


I like me some down time at the Bahia Mar :drink: I'm a tad younger than you DWB (Class of '98), so a lot of the direction I was looking in was with some six packs and my crew by the Dania pier. Even those times are gone now- Fort Liquordale has been yuppified so much I don't know how the next generation is supposed to have any fun! 

--

DuFast, I hope you're following up on this thread; Feel free to browse my summary below:

I would concur with your statement for sure. I know at 19~20 I was a smart-a$$ know-it-all and everyone else was full of **it. Looking at my own experience without the rose colored glasses, if I had started my own thing at that age, I would have failed miserably. No question. I stand by everyone else's statements that education + field experience + the right attitude are the ingredients for success. I think without all of those 3 main ingredients, the chance of failure is almost assured. 

Education can be trade school, college, or even swinging hammers in the field for a few years as an apprentice. There is no substitute for experience, no matter how you dice it. You can read about a trade or business all day long, but until you actually do it, fail, and also have some success, you cannot learn the intangible traits and real-world practices that are not written in any book anywhere. As far as attitude, if that's not in the right place, then you're just spinning your wheels. I would suggest that of these three, attitude is the most important. Experience, education, and ultimately business success are predicated on attitude. 

So, DuFast, while I may not be an old timer, I, and just about everyone else on here can say that we've been there and done that, and some of what we're trying to impart on you isn't a knock on your youth, but lessons we have all learned the hard way. It's up to you to listen and learn. Clean out your ear wax, check your ego, and learn a little humility and you'll be better off down the road.

--


DWB, so I can tell all the CT members to watch 'Porky's' if they want to see you running around old Hollywood? LOL!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

olligator said:


> DWB, so I can tell all the CT members to watch 'Porky's' if they want to see you running around old Hollywood? LOL!!!


----------

